# what ton coils i need



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

im looking into some coils for my MC for the rear i have cut ones in there now but my 14 inch cylinders are too high wen the car is dumped and there banging against the rear where the speakers go what TON coils should i get is a regular lowrider not a hopper????????
as you can see in the pics the cylinders are way too high that im not even able to mount speakers back there


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Put more coil in. For me, 2 ton springs were a little stiff, stock cut springs were too bouncy and they collapsed after not much driving like yours probably are, and now i've got pre-cut 1 tons with accumulators on the rear and wouldn't have it any other way. I don't hop, just cruise


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 18 2010, 03:36 PM~17530756
> *Put more coil in.  For me, 2 ton springs were a little stiff, stock cut springs were too bouncy and they collapsed after not much driving like yours probably are, and now i've got pre-cut 1 tons with accumulators on the rear and wouldn't have it any other way.  I don't hop, just cruise
> *


1 ton precut is good, if you are trying a standing 3wheel i would go with 2ton precut


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 18 2010, 06:42 PM~17532106
> *1 ton precut is good, if you are trying a standing 3wheel i would go with 2ton precut
> *


yeah ima go wit 2 ton precuts cuz i wanna stand 3 wheel


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid coils 1 323 864 5050


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

The tonage of a coil is not goona make a difference in the height of the cylinder in the trunk unless u have a reverse set up


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Weld a donut to th upper spring mount on top to keep the cylinders from flopping around ....

i'm going run 1 ton in the rr and 3 or 4 ton in the frt ...


Good luck ...*

*Depends on what you want to do with the car .*.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Do a reverse spring set up in the rr that will help


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@May 23 2010, 03:17 PM~17578075
> *The tonage of a coil is not goona make a difference in the height of the cylinder in the trunk unless u have a reverse set up
> *


It kind of will make a difference since a softer spring is going to compress more, especially during a 3 wheel. so if he wants to lay the rear low and still 3 wheel without crushing the spring and therefore causing the cylinder to sit higher, then a stiffer coil thats shorter would be better than a softer coil thats the same height.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

find a shop and get some broke down 4.5 and get shocks that all i run in the rear rides right and the roads are fucked here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 23 2010, 04:25 PM~17579042
> *find a shop and get some broke down 4.5 and get shocks that all i run in the rear rides right and the roads are fucked here
> *


4.5 ton in the rear and it rides good? :wow:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 18 2010, 06:00 PM~17532323
> *koolaid coils 1 323 864 5050
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

how many inches does your fitting have when the car is sitting still? If you have 3" or so, you may just need a stiffer coil. if its 2" or closer, the only fix is a taller coil,2 stage cylinder, or to lower your cylinder mounts (probably cant gain much there unless you did something silly when mounting your cylinder pivots)


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 23 2010, 09:46 PM~17581201
> *how many inches does your fitting have when the car is sitting still? If you have 3" or so, you may just need a stiffer coil. if its 2" or closer, the only fix is a taller coil,2 stage cylinder, or to lower your cylinder mounts (probably cant gain much there unless you did something silly when mounting your cylinder pivots)
> *


i bought some kool aid coils 2 3/4 precuts and a new fitting that goes down instead of strait so the hose wont be high so hopefully this will be the fix to this...


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@May 18 2010, 02:57 PM~17525899
> *im looking into some coils for my MC for the rear i have cut ones in there now but my 14 inch cylinders are too high wen the car is dumped and there banging against the rear where the speakers go what TON coils should i get is a regular lowrider not a hopper????????
> as you can see in the pics the cylinders are way too high that im not even able to mount speakers back there
> 
> ...


you dont need the 14"s
that will fix some of it 
in my car some say it looks to high at the rear dropd i dont think so 
tha frame is not far from the bump stops also still got my stock speakers in with 10"s and 4 turn of 3 tons


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2010, 06:42 PM~17579940
> *4.5 ton in the rear and it rides good?  :wow:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 23 2010, 11:11 PM~17582506
> *x2  :0
> *


when there broke down liked hopped on.than i cut to 4 turns and its nice..


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Either way u won't be able to run ur back speakers unless u run 10s. And those might be too tall.


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@May 24 2010, 11:01 AM~17586156
> *Either way u won't be able to run ur back speakers unless u run 10s. And those might be too tall.
> *


im going to make a custom box on the rear deck to fit 4 6x9s they will sit high so it wont go near the cylinders i just bought 2 3/4 coils from koolaid


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@May 24 2010, 11:01 AM~17586156
> *Either way u won't be able to run ur back speakers unless u run 10s. And those might be too tall.
> *


thats not truei got 14 and i can get a speaker there easy.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Any pics of the MC laid out before and after?


----------

